
Any amount of running linked to significantly lower risk of early death - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/nov/04/any-amount-of-running-reduces-risk-of-early-death-study-finds
======
Yuval_Halevi
The original research was published here:
[https://bjsm.bmj.com/content/early/2019/09/25/bjsports-2018-...](https://bjsm.bmj.com/content/early/2019/09/25/bjsports-2018-100493)

